# Server problems again?



## Lt_Havoc (May 11, 2008)

Well, there is no Status Update, so I post that here. I get a Blank page. first I got a 502 error but now its just a Blank page and cant reach FA. Whats going on? Its the 3rd time that this happends and its always around the weekend/holidays. Either the servers can handle the load or somone is sleeping over there. 

So, we need a Site status update/report.


----------



## Tombfyre (May 11, 2008)

Yep, sure seems to be a problem again. It was working fine when I last checked it a few hours ago. Now I too am just getting the blank white screen. Can't access it from the direct IP either, that gives the usual page not found.


----------



## Wolfbane (May 11, 2008)

Yep, Lovely all white screen for me too!


----------



## Nanakisan (May 11, 2008)

apparently this is not a server disconnect or we would be getting the unable to locate server held up again by one of the admins tests.
give it an hr it should clear up.


----------



## Nanakisan (May 11, 2008)

i just did a probing on the servers they are still alive.
hehehe
looks like its just immense lag.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (May 11, 2008)

>.>

<.<

I'm glad i'm not the only one :O


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 11, 2008)

I'm gettin' the same thing. Was just waiting for someone post it up so I know it's the site and not my computer.


----------



## Theramansi (May 11, 2008)

I'm seeing that the FA servers are "nginx/0.5.36". Is this correct?


----------



## yak (May 11, 2008)

Theramansi said:


> I'm seeing that the FA servers are "nginx/0.5.36". Is this correct?


Yes, FA uses nginx as a reverse proxy.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (May 11, 2008)

Well, guess it takes longer then an hour. Man, I really ask me why it always happends around the weekend.


----------



## Aurali (May 11, 2008)

lol at horrible servers >..>


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2008)

Lt_Havoc said:


> Well, guess it takes longer then an hour. Man, I really ask me why it always happends around the weekend.



Because traffic to the site triples, that's why.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 11, 2008)

Eli said:


> lol at horrible servers >..>


It's not the server.


----------



## Janglur (May 11, 2008)

IT'S NOT A TUMAH!


----------



## Lt_Havoc (May 11, 2008)

Something like that. I think somone pulled the plug or something..........


----------



## tsawolf (May 11, 2008)

Lolllz. The site's up, so deal with it.


----------



## yak (May 12, 2008)

tsawolf said:


> Lolllz. The site's up, so deal with it.



Touche.


----------

